# Getting Ready to Build 2nd Loft



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok after much depate and talking with mentor from local club I have decieded before spring I going to need additional loft. I will keep my current 8x8 loft for breeder loft and build a new 16x12 loft for racing loft. I plan to have 4 ft hallway with a 8x8 section for YBs. Then 2 4x8 sections for ob seperated by sexes. This loft will take me some time to build so I plan to start and work on it thru the winter and hope to have it ready by March 1st. Any ideas or suggestions on anything be great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

don't make it too tall so you can catch birds easier. I would go with box perches so each bird has their own little cubbie.. they may want to come home to it more than say a T perch. ventilation is a must.. you can even have doors to close on wire windows so you can open in hot weather but close in cold winter winds..


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yes was only going to build as high as I can reach that is how I done my current loft. I plan to make box perches they do seem to work better. And as far as windows go that is exactly what I had planned. I am trying to learn from some of mistakes I made from this first one and from what I have seen of others and apply to this new bigger one.


----------



## 000gil (Apr 21, 2011)

what kind of racing pigeons do you have brown7683 I have some blacks,and and a few Van Elsakers just started flying really do not know what I'm doing but I'm trying talk to you later Gil.


----------

